# Honda 4 wheelers



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

well i have a 2006 honda rancher at and i have had nothing but problems with it. I am wondering who else has one and if they have had problems with it. In the end of December and beginning of January, it was in the shop, and by the time i got it back, they replaced ever [email protected] electronic part on it!! well i was out riding tonight, in about an inch of snow and it started d!ckin up again, lol well I'm just venting but still, this is ridiculous!!:realmad:
Matt


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

2 of my buddies have 2000 honda foreman 450es's. One is yellow. And one is red. The red one only has 600miles on it because he only has taken it on like 2 trails. And he uses it around his yard. The yellow one has 1300miles on it and has nothing but problems. That's why you buy arctic cat


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

from all that I have read over at www.highlifter.com the rancher 400AT is not a great workhorse machine at all. If you wanna use them to ride on trails your OK. But if your gonna due some Work or Mud Pits hard riding with them they wont stand up to that amount of abuse.

My 02 Foreman has been pretty much bullet Proof and it has 2200 Miles and done winter snow removal every year since 02,

My 02 Rancher bought used with 5000 miles now has 6000 miles and still running strong and been in the drink a couple of times also.

for what its worth. Though my Foreman has the 2x4,4x4 selector FCC unit needs replacing sometimes have to shut her off to get it back into 4x4.

Overtemp Light is staying on for no reason. I'll come on with the first 3 minutes of running and stay on and go off come back on and go off. I need to get that sorted out as well

But I'm not a fan of the Rancher 400's at all, they only made them for a couple of years correct? then went to the 420's I think.

for what it's worth

Sublime out


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

My brother has an 06' Rancher manual and his front brakes go out very quickly. They are sealed units which to me appear to be no different than regular drum brakes. Well Honda won't cover them under warrenty because they say that he is riding in mud and water!!!! WHAT?!!!! That is why you buy an ATV!! All we do is trail riding with some moderate mudding. And every Honda that I have ever been around has been so cold blooded it is not even funny. Honda used to make great machines, but got lazy at the top and just rely on all the sheeple out there to just follow along and buy whatever they want to put out! Maybe they'll learn before it's too late.


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

Went to the dealer today, they are working with honda and hopefully going to give me a great deal on a new one. its been this same problem for a yr now, so im fed up with it. 

Yes they only made them for 3 yrs i think, and it is junk, 

the new one going to be a 500 manual shift nothing fancy!! hope it works out 
matt


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

we have a honda rincon 650 and i love it. it spreads fertilizer all summer and plows snow all winter. i dont remember it having any problems. the only thing i can think of is its a little touchy going from forward to reverse and it likes to grind the gears unless you shift really firm and fast.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

yamaguy;523955 said:


> And every Honda that I have ever been around has been so cold blooded it is not even funny.


polaris is just like that. My buddies 2004 magnum 330 it takes the darn thing about 10 minutes to warm up and if you go to take it for a spin before it is warmed up it will stall.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

buy and artic cat, hahaha, they make good snowmobiles, but I'm not to sure about their four-wheelers.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

trust me when i say it there atv's are good. they are nice and and heavy for plowing.


----------



## occ3377 (Dec 5, 2007)

if i didnt buy a honda, it would be a arctic cat next, or a kawasaki after that, but my honda is a great machine that is easy to maintain and beat the sh!t out of and still ride it home!


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

i have a 05 rincon the thing is a beast plows snow all winter never have any problems and threw the trails never have a problem actualy had to pull my cousin 400 big bear yamaha for a good amount of time motor blew and still had no problem up very steep hills


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*dealer setup*



EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;524833 said:


> polaris is just like that. My buddies 2004 magnum 330 it takes the darn thing about 10 minutes to warm up and if you go to take it for a spin before it is warmed up it will stall.


I had a similar problem with mine when I bought it...I took it back to the dealer and complained...the reminded me that they had said to bring it back in for them to adjust the carb for colder weather....I guess in May I wasn't listening well....since I got it back nothing to complain about....it's still a little cold blooded but I've been using it when the nights are minus 5 or worse...it takes about 3 minutes then....the no problems....just my 2 cents...today when the weather is around 25 it starts right up and idles fine...keep in mind I keep it inside an unheated garage, which is going to change this summer...


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Honda's are lean from the factory on the pilot jet. Go up one or two jet sizes and the cold blood blues go away. Blame the EPA! I swear their matto is Leaner is Cleaner! I own two honda's and jetted them for this reason. Much better starting and idling. 
I have beaten my 300 fourtrax to almost death and it keeps going! I love Honda's! Yamaha's are the worst I have ever owned!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya I agree yamaha's arent that great. my arctic cat on the coldest dayds sometimes I dont even have to choke it same thing with my 400. its a cat thing i guess


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

yamahas grizzlys are well built but besides them even the ranger is a piece of garbage


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Yamaha grizzlys are awesome my uncle has a new 700 with the power steering and man that thing is crazy fast. it shoots up to 60+ mph in no time.


----------

